# Man does this sound good



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I was just thumbing through In the sweet kitchen and found this recipe, It sounds terrific.
It's for "sweet polenta crostini with mascarpone,raspberries,pistachios and wild forest honey.

I will type it later, if you want.
I am thinking a aged boul maderia to drink with this, or a spatlese.
What do you think, Sound good?
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm not much of a polenta fan, but that does sound flavorful. I just finished off a jar of forest honey. It's amazing stuff. So far, that cookbook looks great. I haven't really had time to read much of it yet. CC, when are you making this dessert?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

That sounds delightful CC, could you please post the recipe ?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

This might sound stupid but is this recipe Italian? 
Although wild forest honey it's not an Italian ingredient.

Cape Chef IF you have time can you post it? I doubt if I will prepare it, I am just curious.
This is a recipe that we cannot found in Internet and we need some professional assistance 

Thanks for taking time searching books for us instead of Internet


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

1) prepare the polenta: lightly grease an 8 by 4 inch loaf pan with vegetable oil and set aside. Bring water to a rolling boil in a large pot. add the salt, then gradually sprinkle in the corn meal, stirring constanly to aviod lumps.Keep stirring after the last of the cormmeal has been added;the mixture will begine to thicken quite quickly. reduce the heat to medium and cook for about 30/40 minutes stirring frequently.Spoon a little of the polenta on a plate and taste it: when it is no longer crunchy and granular, it's done. scrape the polenta into the loaf pan, flattening the top and pressing the mass into a rough rectangle,ending halfway to two thirds down the lenght of the pan. This sounds alittle confusing, but you should now have a 2 inch thick rectangle of polenta pressed into the loaf pan. it will be very stiff and have no trouble staying put.Cool the polenta to room temp,then press a piece of plastic wrap over and refrigerate until chilled,at least overnight and up to three days.
2)No more then 2 to 3 hours before you plan on serving the desseert,remove the loaf pan from the fridge and unmold the polenta. With a long,thin bladed knife,slice the loaf into 1/4 inch thick slices and cut each of these in half. You should end up with about 24 2 inch squars, 1/4 inch thick. Heat two tablespoons of butter and 1/2 tablesponn of vegetable oil in a large frying pan(non stick is fine)over medium heat. When the foam subsides,add half the polenta slices and fry for about 4 minutes turning once until golden and crisp on both sides.carefully transfer the slices to a platter lined with paper towls and sprinkle them with half the suger, Repeat this step with the remaining polents and let come to room temp.
3) To assemble the crostini,spoon the mascarpone into a piping bag fitted with a medium star tip. pipe a generous amount of mascarpone on each polenta square and arrange two or three raspberries on the cheese. Press some pistachios pieces around the berries into the cheese and drizzel the crostini with a little honey. The finished crostini should be eaten as soon as possible,but can be kept wrapped at room temp for a few hours.

This recipe is by Regan Daley from her book "In the sweet kitchen"

I hope you enjoy it
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you cape chef

Did you type all this!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey, is that supposed to be a "JOKE" 

I did type it, just ask my fingers..

Anyway i hope you enjoy the recipe.
I reliesed that I did not answer your question about the origen of the recipe. I cannot be sure, But certainly the polenta and the mascapone would lead me to believe her insperation was italian.

many things we prepare today have a "Fusion"feel to them.
But this dessert seems very rustic and pure.
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I appreciate your offer James,
But this way I can improve my typing skilles LOL
cc


----------

